# Clicking noise when RPM's rising



## 98maxgle (Mar 23, 2004)

I have noticed several times, that when I start on 1 (automatic), as the RPM's reach around 3k I hear a clicking sound, like a small fan hitting something. Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Exhaust leak?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

valves?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Are you turning while doing this? If it is then check your cv joints.

But yeah...maybe not exhaust leak if it only happens in 1st gear...that's rather odd.


----------



## 98maxgle (Mar 23, 2004)

Its not an exhaust leak, those sound like sparks inside the exhaust. And its not while im turning, I already got my CV joints replaced. And its not only in "1st" (automatic), its just when im shifting manually through out 3-5k RPM's. Kind of sounds like a when you would put a piece of paper through a stand alone house fan. Its annoying as ****


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Is it affecting performance in any way? 
Is the steering wheel shaking a little? 
Does the car vibrate when it does it?
Have you tried having a friend 'rev' the engine to 3k+ to see if it does it out of gear?
What about if you go WOT, does it still do it? Meaning is it constant even in Drive if you are getting the rpms up there?


----------



## 98maxgle (Mar 23, 2004)

MrEous said:


> Is it affecting performance in any way?
> Is the steering wheel shaking a little?
> Does the car vibrate when it does it?
> Have you tried having a friend 'rev' the engine to 3k+ to see if it does it out of gear?
> What about if you go WOT, does it still do it? Meaning is it constant even in Drive if you are getting the rpms up there?


Its doesn't affect performance, atleast I dont feel any difference. The steering wheel doesnt shake, and the car doesnt vibrate either. I have revved it a couple of times out of gear myself and it doesnt make the sound. And if I go WOT throttle on D it doesnt sound. Its just when I manually shift. Even if I manually shift and go WOT it still sounds. Maybe I can record the sound soon and have someone post it or I can email the clip to anyone that wants to hear it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

it could be bad gas and pre-detonating. Our Dodge Ram does it all the time. POS


----------



## 98maxgle (Mar 23, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> it could be bad gas and pre-detonating. Our Dodge Ram does it all the time. POS


I dont think its bad gas, I always put 93 octane.


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

98maxgle said:


> I dont think its bad gas, I always put 93 octane.


sounds like your transmission is grumbling at ya...

Check your fluid, make sure that's ok... and go from there..


I'm willing to bet you have some sticky solenoids in the valvebody of your tranny, and that's causing the gear to halfway engage and slightly grind.


----------

